# Anyone from Florida?



## OCD Detailer (Oct 28, 2007)

Im located in South Florida (West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami) and wanted to know if anyone is from around here, if so im trying to organize meets and stuff... Thanks


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Not sure about on here m8 but you will find quite a few at autogeek.net , all seem tidy people too.Good Luck


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Over at Autopia forums, we just had a meet in the Tampa Bay area. We should have one maybe in the end of Dec. or in Jan........:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

OCD Detailer said:


> Im located in South Florida (West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami) and wanted to know if anyone is from around here, if so im trying to organize meets and stuff... Thanks


I can be if your paying :lol:


----------



## buda (Jun 23, 2007)

I am not from Florida, but want to let you know there will be a car care and detailing Expo in Clearwater, Florida on Jan 18,19,20. The first two days are Expo and the 20th is an all day Detailing Seminar put on by the Expo which will feature a number of leading detail experts in the industry.

The cost for the Seminar is $100 and includes a FREE two day pass to the Expo plus a chance to win valuable detail door prizes, etc.

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Could well be there in January for a month of R&R including some golf.

I'll keep an eye on this thread.

P.S. How is the weather in Jan?


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

OCD Detailer said:


> Im located in South Florida (West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami) and wanted to know if anyone is from around here, if so im trying to organize meets and stuff... Thanks


try & get in touch with tropical detailing over there im sure he would hook up with you!!

M D


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

That's Todd in Orlando, he's very busy and maybe next month (JAN) we might have a meet at his place..............:wave:


----------

